# GTO Solo1 Graphics / Stripes



## adearmas2 (Jan 2, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :seeya:


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

I think the graphics are OK, but all the red is a little much.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I like it, Looks freakin awesome...


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

That is an awesome looking car - great job.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

me likes............me likes alot!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh gawd! One of the trailer park residents scraped up the cash for a GTO.
I think it needs some plastic cladding on the side.

Definitely not something I would drive or even be seen in.


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Oh gawd! One of the trailer park residents scraped up the cash for a GTO.
> I think it needs some plastic cladding on the side.
> 
> Definitely not something I would drive or even be seen in.


:agree 
And what's up with the stupid red mirrors? They just look waaaaay out of place. It may not look too bad if you got rid of those. They just don't flow with the rest of the car one bit.

But, that's just my 2¢... Somebody obviously has more room on their mastercard than they know what to do with.


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

I think the silver stripes look great! The orange/red doesn't work for me.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

it's way too busy..... Should have kept it simple and should of chose only one color. just my opinion. The only opinion that matters is that of the owner....


----------



## adearmas2 (Jan 2, 2006)

:seeya zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

adearmas2 said:


> Colors, like red, give the car a commanding and intimidating pressence.


:lol: 



adearmas2 said:


> There is psychological game involved.






adearmas2 said:


> Enjoy.


:willy:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

adearmas2 said:


> :seeya zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


O....K! Why did you remove the pics?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Not a fan of those graphics,but buddy,THAT SUPERCHARGER IS TALKIN' TO ME!!!arty:


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> O....K! Why did you remove the pics?


Here's the link to some of the pictures... The actual link has been removed, but fortunately most of the pictures are still there.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28486&d=1139001288
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28488&d=1139001391
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28489&d=1139001441
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28542&d=1139025241
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28491&d=1139001610


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

vette68 said:


> Here's the link to some of the pictures... The actual link has been removed, but fortunately most of the pictures are still there.
> 
> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28486&d=1139001288
> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28488&d=1139001391
> ...


Thanks :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

They are showing "invalid thread".... wtf?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> They are showing "invalid thread".... wtf?


looks like we missed some TPT action













TPT=Trailer Park Trash


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Steve it worked fine for me, maybe you are just "special" kind of like Radio


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> Steve it worked fine for me, maybe you are just "special" kind of like Radio


lol, I don't think "they" like me over "there"......


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok that was my Cheap Shot for the week.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

vette68 said:


> Here's the link to some of the pictures... The actual link has been removed, but fortunately most of the pictures are still there.
> 
> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28486&d=1139001288
> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28488&d=1139001391
> ...


none worked for me


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

those are some pretty red x's you have there. HAHAHA!!!! I hate this computer.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> Ok that was my Cheap Shot for the week.



"for the week"


Whats the matter Sarge... you trying to cut down?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Oh gawd! One of the trailer park residents scraped up the cash for a GTO.
> I think it needs some plastic cladding on the side.
> 
> Definitely not something I would drive or even be seen in.



You don't like the way the guys car looks so you engage in a personal attack ? this shows me a lot about your character or in this case total lack of


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

dealernut said:


> "for the week"
> 
> 
> Whats the matter Sarge... you trying to cut down?


I gotta stay in Steves good graces... I will need his services soon.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> I gotta stay in Steves good graces... I will need his services soon.


 .....sometimes it's good to be me.....


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> You don't like the way the guys car looks so you engage in a personal attack ? this shows me a lot about your charactor or in this case total lack of


Jeffy Pops, you show me a lot about the grade school you attended.....Charactor???:lol: 

Hey, the guy asked for opinions. He got one.

You still holdin a grudge you politically correct, sensitive, retiree?

It appears you're quite a character as well.

Protecta of da taste challenged.
Defenda of da screamin chicken.
Spelllin champeen of de traler park.
It's JeffyPops.

By the way, I fully support the Danish press and their cartoonists as well.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> I gotta stay in Steves good graces... I will need his services soon.


Me too!!:cool


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes numb nut the guy did ask for opinions on the car but was the personal attack really necessary?if you don't like the car just say so,whats all the BS about trailer parks for...whats next mom jokes? grow up
You obviously have issues to be such a negative azzhole
I wonder if you would call the guy "trailer trash" to his face or are you just an internet tough guy?
BTW what kind of car do you drive?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> BTW what kind of car do you drive?


Not that ugly high school throwback. 

Wanna buy some decals? 

Guess we already know the answer to that question!


And your momma has had enough cruel jokes played on her.


OK poll time....how many people over the age of 17 would pay to have this done to a GTO?

That's one yes vote from Jeffy.


----------



## ironsides2005 (Jul 9, 2005)

I like the way that car looks. Think is awesome. Nice supercharger. We almost lost all the pics of that car. Luckily some were saved.

The negative remarks are out of place and in bad taste. The guy never asked for your opinion. I recall he offered to share the pics for those interested. You are ceratainly entitled to an opinion although nobody asked for it. That does not mean you have a right to trah the guy with personal attacks while you puke your ill prejudice. Despicable, you are nothing short of a cheap clown. 

That's my opinion. Yes, you did ask for it, idiot.


----------

